# Obsession Evolution wins Editor's Choice #1



## bamaboy (Jul 13, 2014)

Out Door Life Editor's Choice picked the Obsession Evolution as there #1 pick for all new bows.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 13, 2014)

They are a sweet bow for sure. I won't own another with less that 7 inch brace height that elite 35 would be my pic based on everything I see less vibration and noise


----------



## riskyb (Jul 13, 2014)

No suprise good job guys


----------



## BlackEagle (Jul 13, 2014)

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## The Fever (Jul 14, 2014)

Guys, way to go. Makes me proud to be a Georgian to see such great things coming from our state. Keep it up!


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's support  .


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome news. Congrats guys!
 They sure are some sweet bows but I like a little bigger brace


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 14, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> Thanks for everyone's support  .



Just keep on keeping on brother


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 14, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> Thanks for everyone's support  .



Congrats! Time to add some longbows and recurves to the mix.....


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 14, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> They are a sweet bow for sure. I won't own another with less that 7 inch brace height that elite 35 would be my pic based on everything I see less vibration and noise



No offense to you, but any bow that shoots those speeds should be dead in the hand and quiet.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jul 14, 2014)

Absolutely love mine...great job guys!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> No offense to you, but any bow that shoots those speeds should be dead in the hand and quiet.



No offense taking . I have far outgrown the speed craze. A easy draw cycle . Forgiving quiet and vibration free bow is the only bow I will have . Sound and shot placment will far out weight speed. I realize there are quiet a few advantages to speed however there just as many disadvantages with speed. Obsessions are a wicked looking bow and I do like them. There have been a many of deer and animals killed with slow bows and outdated equipment..


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 14, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> No offense to you, but any bow that shoots those speeds should be dead in the hand and quiet.



Come on Matt.  It only shot 12fps slower than the Evolution.  Take off the same 1.2" brace height, and shrink it another 2" ATA, and it would have shot the same speed.  

It ain't that slow, especially for the design.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 14, 2014)

Kris here are some facts Elite 32  29 inch draw 60 lbs 300 gr.  shot 317 in the Arrowtrade  same Crono Evolution 32 ata  60 lb 29 inch draw shot 331 Arrowtrade would you like the spread sheet post for your review


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 14, 2014)

Are those comparisons apple to apple on specs and brace height ?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 14, 2014)

Great job. I wanted to buy a new one this year but I really don't like the look of them. . Guess I'll just stick with my older sniper


----------



## hound dog (Jul 14, 2014)

That's cool. Keep it up Obsession.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 14, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> Kris here are some facts Elite 32  29 inch draw 60 lbs 300 gr.  shot 317 in the Arrowtrade  same Crono Evolution 32 ata  60 lb 29 inch draw shot 331 Arrowtrade would you like the spread sheet post for your review



I don't need a spreadsheet.  Those numbers are pretty close when you add the difference in brace height back in.  That arrowtrade bow was fast, others....not so much.  

Just didn't think what was posted by Matt was tasteful.  The E35 is a good bow.  No need to jab at it.  Your bows speak for themselves,  don't need to put down others to make yours seem better.  That's all....I've turned over a new leaf with my opinion of your bows, everyone knows that.  Let em impress everyone on their own.   They will.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 14, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I don't need a spreadsheet.  Those numbers are pretty close when you add the difference in brace height back in.  That arrowtrade bow was fast, others....not so much.
> 
> Just didn't think what was posted by Matt was tasteful.  The E35 is a good bow.  No need to jab at it.  Your bows speak for themselves,  don't need to put down others to make yours seem better.  That's all....I've turned over a new leaf with my opinion of your bows, everyone knows that.  Let em impress everyone on their own.   They will.




I've had one for the past 4 years.  The only one shooting one longer is probably Dennis himself.  They have done nothing but get better and better each year.

All people need do is shoot one.  When some guys are buying 3 or 4 of them and multiple of the same model, they are doing something right.   The conversation has gotten much better Kris.  I thought you'd have a change of heart one day.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Jul 14, 2014)

I would love to shoot one drove around everywhere looking and calling. Nobody had one!! My son shoots a knightmare and loves it.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 14, 2014)

pasinthrough said:


> I've had one for the past 4 years.  The only one shooting one longer is probably Dennis himself.  They have done nothing but get better and better each year.
> 
> All people need do is shoot one.  When some guys are buying 3 or 4 of them and multiple of the same model, they are doing something right.   The conversation has gotten much better Kris.  I thought you'd have a change of heart one day.



I've admitted they are good.  I still don't shoot one, still a big Hoyt fan and hybrid fan myself.  But...this latest design does tune very well.  I've always said that's my #1 criteria, and past offerings had issues, new ones not so much...Kudos there.  Hope you guys continue to blow the roof off!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm still shooting my older Addictions. I sent one in for strings and they put the new cams on it. 
Sent it back to put em back on. Not that they were bad, I just like them as they are. 
Could be "Change" just scares the be Jesus out of me too.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 15, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> I don't need a spreadsheet.  Those numbers are pretty close when you add the difference in brace height back in.  That arrowtrade bow was fast, others....not so much.
> 
> Just didn't think what was posted by Matt was tasteful.  The E35 is a good bow.  No need to jab at it.  Your bows speak for themselves,  don't need to put down others to make yours seem better.  That's all....I've turned over a new leaf with my opinion of your bows, everyone knows that.  Let em impress everyone on their own.   They will.




Any bow that IBO's in the 330's should be dead in the hand and quiet no matter who makes it.  I still stand by that statement.  I didn't bash any particular bow or company and I said no offense to the poster.   There was nothing distasteful about it.  The E35 is a good shooting bow.

So if Obsession comes out with a Hybrid next year, would you buy one?


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe.  The Xpedition already has them, and some of us know the similarities they share with Obsession.  The xcentric really is nothing more than the Evolution with hybrids. I've been following that one, and it gets really good reviews from those that own it.  Surprising to me, that cam system on that bow is actually doing some 350+ speeds.  I'd like to get my hands on one for sure.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 15, 2014)

The Expedition and ours shoots the same speed I will post arrowtrade side by side comparison you will know plus our vibration goes away quicker . Remember they were shot same arrow and crono when will you learn.


----------



## bertoa (Jul 15, 2014)

If you're still riding around trying to find one to shoot, come on over to chatsworth at the sporting goods store. I have one here that you will love to shoot there, Jason!


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 15, 2014)

The E35 is a really good bow everyone makes their choices I personally the most of the bows with a Two track shoot awesome Elites, Obsession and others I am not a fan of Hybrids that doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 15, 2014)

The Obsession was taken to Wildcat Archery shot also side by side with the RPM 360 same Crono same arrow 28 dl 60 lb they both shot the same. Some of the Evolutions on 28 draw 70 lb shoot 332 with a whisker bisque several have IBO at 355.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jul 15, 2014)

You mean this one? 

Looks like the Xpedition and the Obsession shot the same speed to me.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 15, 2014)

That is some test!  They actually shot the same speed, to the tenth, with different cam systems.  Hmmmmm....

You guys know I talk to a lot of tuners, mostly on AT, so take it what it's worth.  Most of the Xcentrics have been faster.  Real world tuners I trust more than a magazine.  Just saying.  Again, not saying the OB is bad.  But congrats on the win!!!!


----------



## The Fever (Jul 15, 2014)

SWWTV said:


> The Obsession was taken to Wildcat Archery shot also side by side with the RPM 360 same Crono same arrow 28 dl 60 lb they both shot the same. Some of the Evolutions on 28 draw 70 lb shoot 332 with a whisker bisque several have IBO at 355.



That's a great shop! Sorry for the side track.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 15, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Maybe.  The Xpedition already has them, and some of us know the similarities they share with Obsession.  The xcentric really is nothing more than the Evolution with hybrids. I've been following that one, and it gets really good reviews from those that own it.  Surprising to me, that cam system on that bow is actually doing some 350+ speeds.  I'd like to get my hands on one for sure.


You are a technical guy about bow tuning, I am technical about bows.  Your statement saying the Xcentric is an Obsession with hybrid cams is not close to being accurate.  You may correlate the riser curvature as being similar but it's not the same.  The pivot points for the limbs on each bow are completely different.  The deflections on the limbs for each bow are different, and the limb angle of each bow is different.  The grips are even different.  There is nothing about the two bows that are the same other than your perception of their appearance (which is different).  So to say one bow is a copy of the other is simply untrue.   As someone who is technical, you shouldn't say things like that.


----------



## Kashkj87 (Jul 15, 2014)

Is the IBO rating inflated on the evolution? Not starting anything but every chronograph I've seen one shot through seemed like it would not even come close to the IBO rating, matter a fact my faktor turbo was faster?


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> You are a technical guy about bow tuning, I am technical about bows.  Your statement saying the Xcentric is an Obsession with hybrid cams is not close to being accurate.  You may correlate the riser curvature as being similar but it's not the same.  The pivot points for the limbs on each bow are completely different.  The deflections on the limbs for each bow are different, and the limb angle of each bow is different.  The grips are even different.  There is nothing about the two bows that are the same other than your perception of their appearance (which is different).  So to say one bow is a copy of the other is simply untrue.   As someone who is technical, you shouldn't say things like that.



Of course the deflections would be different for differences in cam design...grip is easy to change too.  But anyone that looks at the two know they are A LOT alike.  Same "general" appearance, same "general" riser design.  Same ATA, same brace height, shot the same speed.  Too many similarities to say they are not......"similar".


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 15, 2014)

Well you should see them in person no comparison.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's enjoy hunting and hope we bring more federal excise taxes to Georgia to help fun your hunting.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 15, 2014)

Kris87 said:


> Of course the deflections would be different for differences in cam design...grip is easy to change too.  But anyone that looks at the two know they are A LOT alike.  Same "general" appearance, same "general" riser design.  Same ATA, same brace height, shot the same speed.  Too many similarities to say they are not......"similar".



You said they were the same with different cam systems   Two bows with similar profiles are far from being the same.   Every single important factor in bow design is different.  Same ATA and brace, sure,  a lot of bows have those dimensions.   Riser shape doesn't make the bow shoot, the piviot point, limb deflections,  grip, weight, cam system and design, and limb angle are what make a bow shoot.  None of those are the same.   The profiles are similar, but not the same.  You misspoke.


----------



## South Man (Jul 15, 2014)

Dennis, Congrats on the recognition. You deserve it. Great to see a Home Boy doing well for himself! You making Georgia proud Son!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 15, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN (Jul 15, 2014)

All of these bows were tested by experts with the same equipment, same draw lengths, same arrow weight, same draw weight etc. and Obsession Bows Evolution was voted Number 1, end of story.

How you justify to yourself why the results are either incorrect or inconclusive is up to you, but the matter of the fact is they do this comparison every year and every year their is a winner.  This year it is the Obsession Bows Evolution on top.

I will also add that if you compare the entire line up that Obsession offers such as the Pheonix, Sniper GT, Addiction....  the Obsession bows offers a better all around line up than the competition.


----------



## SWWTV (Jul 16, 2014)

It was kinda cool to see how they do these test, dealers and engineers all come together.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 16, 2014)

How long has the Xpediton company been around?


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm tickled to death to say I bought one at Chuck's today. Was a pleasure meeting Dennis and listening to his insight,,,even though I was sold the second I touched my release!


----------



## BlackEagle (Jul 18, 2014)

NothingSafe31 said:


> I'm tickled to death to say I bought one at Chuck's today. Was a pleasure meeting Dennis and listening to his insight,,,even though I was sold the second I touched my release!



Looks like you can edit your signature now!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 18, 2014)

Congrats to the Obsession team!  No matter how you slice it, this was no small feat.


----------



## arob542 (Jul 20, 2014)

Kashkj87 said:


> Is the IBO rating inflated on the evolution? Not starting anything but every chronograph I've seen one shot through seemed like it would not even come close to the IBO rating, matter a fact my faktor turbo was faster?



I am a dealer for Hoyt and Obsession and while the factor is a really good bow it's definitely in no way faster than the evolution and that is absolute fact.


----------

